# Silver Creek - Generation Way



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a band called Generation Way, they are very new and there music is amazing. I took one of there songs and made a music video of us riding out at Silver Creek Campground. We only had a few bikes, it was a random trip but I think it still came out pretty good, 






What do y'all think?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Your buddy's band has a great sound. Cool video. Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good video as usual


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I got another one coming with some more of his music to show yall how mud nats went for us... ill unlock it soon


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

why didnt anyone tell me i looked funny w/ that hat on?? if that right rear tire wasnt so flat maybe i could have ridden those wheelies a bit longer. that really was a fun day, honestly did not expect to have such a good time there.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

WE had fun after aandryiii went to bogs and boulders me and my dad went back to silver creek after all of there bikes were broke:haha:the holes were way deeper!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

